# Car Salesman's Quick Draw Foils Robbery



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Car Salesman's Quick Draw Foils Robbery *
Tennessee used car salesman's quick draw foils would-be robber

(AP) The bandit should have paid closer attention to the used car salesman's "Friends of the NRA" ball cap before pulling his gun. Auto dealer Greg "Lumpy" Lambert, a Knox County commissioner, said a young man walked onto his sales lot Saturday and was determined to buy a 2005 Ford Focus.

Lambert said he became suspicious during the test drive when the man didn't want to haggle over price or even ask for a mechanical inspection.

Presented with the sales paperwork, the man pulled a .25-caliber handgun from his pocket, apparently to rob him, the commissioner said.

Lambert, a National Rifle Association member who has a ball cap from the group and has offered free rifles with car purchases in the past, was ready with his own .380-caliber pistol.

"I think we probably leveled our sights close to the same time," Lambert said. "I think I got a bit of a drop on him. I told him to drop his weapon, and he said he didn't want trouble."

The suspect fled, but left behind his driver's license.

Kane Stackhouse, 19, was charged Sunday with attempted aggravated robbery and was being held in jail with bond set at $15,000 bond, the Knox County Sheriff's office said.

Lambert acknowledged the suspect never asked for money or made demands.

"I didn't give him a chance to," Lambert said. "It was a tense situation, and a little scary."


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Lumpy is one lucky SOB!!!! 

Suppose Mr Stackhouse had pulled the trigger??? 

In that type situation, shoot first, tell the BG to drop his gun later.....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 Trillion with JW.:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Lumpy is one lucky SOB!!!!
> 
> Suppose Mr Stackhouse had pulled the trigger???
> 
> In that type situation, shoot first,shoot repeatedly, tell the BG to drop his gun later.....


Fixed it for ya JW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Gun Rights People need many more news accounts like this to show just how many times firearms are used to stop crime and seldom ever fired. The anti-gun people would hate it if the truth was shown to the public daily.


----------

